# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dermatology >  Online Skin AI Consultation, Polyfins Technology Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Polyfins Technology Inc.

tibot.ai

facebook.com/ai.tibot

twitter.com/tibot_ai

linkedin.com/company/tibot-ai

----------


## Airicist

Tibot - how it works

Aug 17, 2018




> Tibot is a conversational AI bot which will analyze skin problems instantly. It uses latest deep learning technology to identify from 12 major skin diseases.

----------

